# Electric Quad Project.



## darylrasmussen (Jul 4, 2013)

Dear Grizz,
There are two overall issues that I suggest you address before "trying things out." First, is to make a project plan so that you have a framework for your effort (capabilities desired, specifications, approach, budget, and schedule). Second, I suggest that you look for a supplier that has as complete a kit as possible. This may cost a little more in funds but will save a lot of time and will give you some backup if and when problems occur. There are kits that include motor, controller, throttle, charger, and dc-dc convertor,and battery monitor. If you go that way, the remaining work is primarily mechanical mounting. One of the key issues after that is the programming of the controller, which has to do with performance, smoothness and safety. Since it sounds like you want to get your wife into the vehicle asap, you probably don't want to take a year getting this all together. Also, after creating your project plan, you may find that you just want to go on craigslist or ebay and get a low cost, used gas vehicle. The plus side of an electric vehicle is: quiet, and programmability for performance. Electric motors will do whatever you want, including a combination of high torque and hi/low speed ranges. The negative side is the cost of batteries, the strict need to use and maintain them properly, and the relatively short range. As a DIY project, it is critical to understand the electrical aspects that affect your safety in working on and using the vehicle. It is definitely not a "quick and dirty solution" to replacing a failed gas motor. If you want to make this a learning experience, then it can be very satisfying. If you rush it, it can be catastrophic. Just for fun, you might look up a Polaris dealership and take a look at their new electric models. They are extremely well done but pricey. You can see how they handled the battery packs, controller mounting, wiring harnesses and controls.
FYI, I am a retired aerospace engineer that rebuilt a Bombardier golf cart out of necessity when the factory no longer supported it. I didn't do it to save money, and probably wouldn't do it again, but I got to use all of my skills. I replaced, or modified all of the items that I listed above, including the charger. I also added automatic watering and a battery pack saving system. It is kind of a case of "I was smart enough to do it, but not wise enough to not do it." BTW, you are looking at about $3000; which is why I suggested considering a used gas vehicle. On the other hand, if you are looking into electric vehicles as a hobby, this is as good a start as any.
Yours,
Daryl


----------



## jwriter (Apr 26, 2009)

hi Grizz

Are you still working on this project? Anything new? The following company also makes electric outdoor vehicles, for parts or ideas:

http://www.badboybuggies.com/

Regarding the splines and other technical details, it would help to post pictures so people can visualize what you're doing. Unfortunately this is an older-style forum where you have to post the picture on a website first. Here is a link to some Suzuki quad photos. Keep us up to date!

http://picsbox.biz/key/250%20suzuki%20quad


----------



## robertwilson4567 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,
I read that you are doing the project on electric cars, So I think that You should see some Hyundai electric cars actually my friend have one, that's why I say and all the very best for your project.


----------

